# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Πατέντα υποβρύχιο pc !!!

## blizardbill

Tώρα το είδα στο insomnia και δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε πει (κοίταξα στα ανέκδοτα) αλλά κάτι Γερμανοί έχουν βάλει ένα ολόκληρο pc μέσα σε ΛΑΔΙ !!!!
Υποτίθεται πως δουλεύει, ενώ δεν θερμαίνετε και φυσικά δεν έχει το θόρυβο από ανεμιστήρες....
http://www.markusleonhardt.de/en/oelrechner.html
http://www.markusleonhardt.de/en/oelbilder.html

Δεν ξέρω Γερμανικά να δω και τι ακριβώς λένε, αλλά δεν μπορώ να κρύψω ότι μου φαίνεται τρομερή ιδέα αν μπορούσε να εφαρμοστεί ... υπάρχει κανείς από εσάς που θα τολμούσε να βάλει κάτι στο λάδι, και να δει αν δουλεύει ??
Το σφραγίζεις , το πας στην ταράτσα, και δεν σε νοιάζει ούτε βροχή ούτε ζέστη... μόνο η διαρροή !!!!

ΥΓ
Tέσπα, μην γελάτε ... δεν είπα αν θα το δοκίμαζα εγώ, για εσάς ρώτησα  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Είναι Rockoil (όχι απλό "λάδι") και ναι έχει δουλέψει μια χαρά.  ::  
Το βασικό προβλήματα βέβαια είναι με την αντικατάσταση/προσθήκη καρτών μια και μετά θα πρέπει να καθαριστούν και είναι κομμάτι δύσκολο.

(Είχα κάνει δοκιμές όταν έψαχνα να βρω τρόπο να ψύξω τον cluster)

edit -> Είδα ότι γράφουν για "vegitable oil"  ::  οπότε καμία σχέση όσον αφορά αυτό που χρησιμοποίησα εγώ

----------


## traff21

Δειτε και εδω ενα ωραιο aquarium: (τελευταια φωτο κατω κατω)

http://www6.tomshardware.com/game/20050 ... on-07.html

----------


## nvak

Λάδι ψύξης μετασχηματιστών είναι. (προσοχή όχι κλοφέν  ::  )

----------


## TNS

Σα φριτέζα είναι...  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Ο ναργιλές στο background, να υποθέσω ότι συνετέλεσε στην δημιουργία της ιδέας, έτσι?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Belibem

Ελεύθερη μετάφραση σε ενδιαφέροντα σημεία->

(das geht weil

----------


## antonakis

βασικά οποιοδήποτε περιφερειακό (mouse,πληκτρολόγιο κλπ) που είναι τοποθετημένο σε ύψος μικρότερο-ίσο του δοχείου με το λάδι μετά από λίγο καιρό θα γεμίσει λάδια και αυτό...το λάδι "ποτίζει" το καλώδιο και μεταφέρεται σιγά σιγά
επίσης μετά από κάποιους μήνες τα πλαστικά στα καλώδια,καλωδιοταινίες κλπ αρχίζουν να σκληραίνουν και να σπάνε σε κομματάκια και να ξεγυμνώνονται αφήνοντας τα καλώδια αμόνωτα αλλά δέν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα αυτό στην λειτουργία τους

Αυτά από έναν έμπειρο που είχε ποστάρει στο slashdot.

----------


## nOiz

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κάτι παρόμοιο αλλά αν κρίνω από το όνομα της εταιρίας μάλλον είναι..

----------


## mezger

Ορίστε και το υποβρυχιο ταρατσοpc:

http://www.sorgonet.com/torderawirel...1mejorado.html

Ειναι στα ισπανικα αλλα δε θελει μεταφραση, οι φωτογραφιες κατω-κατω τα λενε ολα  :: 
Το καλο ειναι οτι και να μπει λιγο νερο δε χαλασε κι ο κοσμος, αφου (αν ειναι φτιαγμενο εξυπνα) θα βουλιαξει στον πατο χωρις να κανει ζημια.
Θεωρητικα μιλωντας...  ::   ::  

Αν καποιος θελει απλα ενα silent pc για το σπιτι του, υπαρχει και πιο απλη και καθαρη λυση (απο slashdot):



> Most of these make your system quieter setups are just way too overboard. I took a low-tech approach, and jabbed a 1" hole in the drywall, and put the box in the next room. Plenty quiet enough for me.

----------


## ngia

> Αν καποιος θελει απλα ενα silent pc για το σπιτι του, υπαρχει και πιο απλη και καθαρη λυση (απο slashdot):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of these make your system quieter setups are just way too overboard. I took a low-tech approach, and jabbed a 1" hole in the drywall, and put the box in the next room. Plenty quiet enough for me.


Αν δεν έχεις διπλανό δωμάτιο, παίρνεις ένα amd 64αρι με τεχνολογία [email protected], o οποίος καταναλώνει 10w μόλις στην καθισιά του, με μια απλή κάρτα γραφικών χωρίς ανεμιστήρα, αντικαθιστάς και την ψύκτρα - ανεμιστήρα της μητρικής με μια μεγαλύτερη ψύκτρα, βάζεις ένα αθόρυβο - καλό τροφοδοτικό, έναν από τους δίσκους τελευταίας γενιας οι οποίοι είναι τρομερά αθόρυβοι, τον ρυθμίζεις και σε αθόρυβη λειτοργία (το seek μεγαλώνει λίγο) και έχεις ένα σχεδόν αθόρυβο σύστημα.

----------


## mezger

Αμα ειναι να αδειασουμε τις τσεπες μας, υπαρχει κι το γνωστο κουτι της Zalman.

Στην τιμη μονο του silent τροφοδοτικου, σκεψου ποσα κιλα λαδι παιρνεις. Πληρωνεις και καποιον να βουταει τα χερια του μεσα αντι για σενα μ'αυτα τα λεφτα  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Υπάρχει πάντα και η λύση σύνδεσης του ανεμιστήρα 12v στα 5ν.

Σιγά μη ρίξουμε και πίσσα στη μητρική για να τη στεγανοποιήσουμε...  ::  

Τι άλλο θα δούν τα μάτια μας...  ::

----------


## autir

Μια στιγμή ρε παίδες.

Πριν από κάτι μήνες δημιουργήθηκε topic σχετικά με την εφεύρεση υγρού με αγωγιμότητα 0%. Και όλοι είπαμε "Ωωωωωωωωωωωω!"

Τώρα βλέπω πισιά βυθισμένα σε 100% φτηνό ηλιέλαιο.

Με την αγωγιμότητα τί παίζει; Η επιστήμη τί λέει; Δε μου αρκεί να βουτήξω το πισι και να μπουτάρει απλώς... ποιοι κινδυνοι υπάρχουν βραχυπρόθεσμα και μακροπρόθεσμα;

Υπάρχει κάποιο υγρό προτεινόμενο γι'αυτές τις δουλειές; (σε λογικό κόστος).

----------


## autir

Ρε παιδιά! Ούτε ένας ;!;!;  ::  

Αυτό το λάδι για μετασχηματιστές που αναφέρθηκε τί ακριβώς είναι και πού το βρίσκω;

----------


## jabarlee

με πριζώσατε τώρα να τηγανίσω ένα pc που έχω και περισσεύει ...
και άντε, δούλεψε ..αν τύχει και χρειαστείς το pc σε νορμάλ συνθήκες, πως το καθαρίζεις από τα λάδια ;;

ο μεγαλύτερος προβηματισμός μου είναι το αν το λαδάκι εισχωρήσει ανάμεσα σε pins και επαφές, δε θα διακόψει την αγωγιμότητα; pci κάρτες, connectors κ.τ.λ ?

----------


## alex-23

> με πριζώσατε τώρα να τηγανίσω ένα pc που έχω και περισσεύει ...
> και άντε, δούλεψε ..αν τύχει και χρειαστείς το pc σε νορμάλ συνθήκες, πως το καθαρίζεις από τα λάδια ;;
> 
> ο μεγαλύτερος προβηματισμός μου είναι το αν το λαδάκι εισχωρήσει ανάμεσα σε pins και επαφές, δε θα διακόψει την αγωγιμότητα; pci κάρτες, connectors κ.τ.λ ?


θα παρεις ενα λιτρο οινοπνευμα και με ενα βαμβακι και ενα πινελο θα καθαριζεις την πλακετα

για προσπαθησε το και πες μας τα αποτελεσματα 
για να σηγουρευτεις οτι δεν θα βραχυλωσει παρε ενα ohmομετρο και μετρα να δεις αν περναει ρευμα απο το λαδι  ::  
αν σου διξει εστω και μικρη αγωγημοτητα τοτε μην το επιχειρησεις
εγω που μετρησα το ελαιολαδο δεν ειδα να τι διαραιει το ρευμα  ::

----------


## ngia

> με πριζώσατε τώρα να τηγανίσω ένα pc που έχω και περισσεύει ...
> και άντε, δούλεψε ..αν τύχει και χρειαστείς το pc σε νορμάλ συνθήκες, πως το καθαρίζεις από τα λάδια ;;
> 
> ο μεγαλύτερος προβηματισμός μου είναι το αν το λαδάκι εισχωρήσει ανάμεσα σε pins και επαφές, δε θα διακόψει την αγωγιμότητα; pci κάρτες, connectors κ.τ.λ ?


To λάδι είναι πολύ καλός μονωτής και άρα δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Πρόβλημα θα έχεις αν χρησιμοποιήσεις λάδι από τηγάνισμα ψαριών οπότε και θα μαζέψεις όλα τα γατόνια της γειτονιάς.

Βασικά όλα αυτά μου φαίνονται πολύ πρόχειρες λύσεις, και η πιο αναμενόμενη κατάληξη είναι να προσπαθείς να καθαρίσεις λάδια από την καινούργια σου μοκέτα.

----------


## nOiz

> ο μεγαλύτερος προβηματισμός μου είναι το αν το λαδάκι εισχωρήσει ανάμεσα σε pins και επαφές, δε θα διακόψει την αγωγιμότητα; pci κάρτες, connectors κ.τ.λ ?


Δεν απαντάει κανείς σ'αυτό όμως και έχω την ίδια απορία με το Μανώλη.  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jabarlee
> 
> ο μεγαλύτερος προβηματισμός μου είναι το αν το λαδάκι εισχωρήσει ανάμεσα σε pins και επαφές, δε θα διακόψει την αγωγιμότητα; pci κάρτες, connectors κ.τ.λ ?
> 
> 
> Δεν απαντάει κανείς σ'αυτό όμως και έχω την ίδια απορία με το Μανώλη.


Θα εισχωρήσει, απλά επειδή οι επαφές πιέζονται δεν θα διακοπεί η αγωγιμότητα. Αν βγάλεις την κάρτα και πήξει το λάδι όμως και τη ξαναβάλεις θα έχεις πρόβλημα.
Σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα θα έχεις αν εισχωρήσει το λάδι ανάμεσα στον επεξεργαστή και την ψύκτρα του, οπότε εκεί αυτόματα θα ανέβει αρκετά η θερμοκρασία του.
Και φυσικά αν έχεις και ασύρματη κάρτα, το να βρίσκονται οι επαφές και τα καλώδια μέσα σε λάδι μπορεί να έχει απρόβλεπτη συμπεριφορά.
Δεν μου φαίνεται καλή ιδέα εν ' γένει.

----------


## alex-23

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jabarlee
> 
> ο μεγαλύτερος προβηματισμός μου είναι το αν το λαδάκι εισχωρήσει ανάμεσα σε pins και επαφές, δε θα διακόψει την αγωγιμότητα; pci κάρτες, connectors κ.τ.λ ?
> 
> 
> Δεν απαντάει κανείς σ'αυτό όμως και έχω την ίδια απορία με το Μανώλη.


εγω πηρα τους αροδεκτες απο το ohmομετρο και τους ενωσα μεσα στο λαδι και τοτε μου εδειξε οτι περναει το ρευμα απο τον ενα ακροδεκτη στον αλλον αρκει να τους ακουμπας μεσα στο λαδι οποτε δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα

εγω φοβαμαι αν κανεις ενα overcloking τοτε θα ανεβει η θερμοκρασια του λαδιου και θα εχεις 40 βαθμους σε ολη την μητρικη και οχι μονο στον επεξεργαστη οποτε το σκετο λαδι μονο του δεν νομιζω οτι θα κανει και πολλα συμφωνειτε??

----------


## the_eye

> ..αν τύχει και χρειαστείς το pc σε νορμάλ συνθήκες, πως το καθαρίζεις από τα λάδια ;;


Με σαπουνάδα και καλό στέγνωμα  ::  

Έχω και μία πρόταση για όποιον το δοκιμάσει. Αν θέλει ας ρίξει λιωμένο κερί πάνω από το λάδι για να στεγανοποιηθεί.
Αρχαία ελληνική πατέντα  ::

----------


## jabarlee

θα κάνω μια δοκιμή με τη τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας:

pentium I, λεκανίτσα, σπορέλαιο (όποιο έχει καλύτερο χρώμα, είμαι από την Κρήτη και ξέρω από καλό λάδι)

άμα πάει καλά, θα δοκιμάσω και wifi καρτούλα

Στην εξελιγμένη του μορφή θα έχει και κυκλοφορητή για το λάδι
Στην αμέσως επόμενη θα έχει φυτιλάκι από πάνω και καντηλάκι

----------


## antonakis

να έχεις υπ'όψιν σου οτι:

- με το λάδι δέν θα έχεις πρόβλημα,οι κάρτες παίζουν μία χαρά με το βγάλε-βάλε
- ο σκληρός δίσκος δέν μπορεί να παίξει βυθισμένος
- λόγω λαδιού η θερμότητα θα απάγεται σε πολύ μεγάλη επιφάνεια,πιθανόν δέν θα χρειαστείς ούτε ένα ανεμιστήρι εκεί μέσα με τον pentium 1

αυτά ξέθαψα από κάτι έμπειρα Posts στο slashdot διάβασε αυτό

http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl ... 59&tid=222

----------


## nvak

> θα κάνω μια δοκιμή με τη τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας:
> 
> pentium I, λεκανίτσα, σπορέλαιο ...


Καλά είστε σοβαροί ?  ::  
Είπαμε θέλει ειδικό λάδι. Το λάδι που χρησιμοποιείται στους μετασχηματιστές.
πάρτε ένα λινκ για διάβασμα http://www.nynas.com/sa/node.asp?node=129

Το λάδι μαγειρέματος δεν είναι χημικά καθαρό. Η μόνη χρήση του εκτός της κουζίνας είναι όταν χρησιμοποιείς κολαούζο να ανοίξεις σπείρωμα !!

Τώρα αν βιάζεστε μπορείτε να βάλετε απο το λάδι που χρησιμοποιείται στα μοτέρ των κλιματιστικών ή τουλάχιστον λάδι αυτοκινήτου, μόνο που είναι παχύρευστο.

----------


## the_eye

> ... λάδι αυτοκινήτου, μόνο που είναι παχύρευστο.


Ας δοκιμάσει με λάδι αυτοκινήτου SAE10 είναι το πιο ψιλό

----------


## mezger

Στα ξενα fora λενε οτι το αμεσως καλυτερο και εξισου φτηνο εναλλακτικο του φυτικου ειναι το "mineral oil", ξερει κανεις πως μεταφραζεται αυτο/τι ειναι? 

To λαδι για μετασχηματιστες εχει τιμη σε λογικα πλαισια? Γιατι κατι αλλα ειδικα λαδια για ηλεκτρονικα ειναι υπερβολικα τσιμπημενα, αν ειναι να δωσουμε 1000 ευρα για 5-10 λιτρα, συμφερει το κουτι το σπεσιαλ  :: 

Ψηνομαι να το δοκιμασω κι εγω σε καποιο παλιο PC... (η αλλαγη των ανεμιστηρων σε 5V ειχε υπερβολικη επιτυχια, το pc εγινε τελειως αθορυβο και ο επεξεργαστης σχεδον καλοψημενος  ::  )

----------


## nvak

> Στα ξενα fora λενε οτι το αμεσως καλυτερο και εξισου φτηνο εναλλακτικο του φυτικου ειναι το "mineral oil", ξερει κανεις πως μεταφραζεται αυτο/τι ειναι?


Ορυκτό λάδι, δηλαδή ορυκτέλαιο. ( λάδι απο πετρέλαιο ) 

Ένα SAE20 είναι καλή λύση.

----------


## alsafi

Αραγε λετε να βγει και σε διαφορα χρωματα (το λαδι) για να κανουν ωραιες απόχρωσης με τα LED-ακια και τις λάμπες για modding στο PC?????????
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Πάρτε full synthetic oil, αντέχει σε πολύ υψηλότερες συνθήκες θερμοκρασίας και πίεσης  ::  , μετά το επόμενο βήμα είναι το τουρμπισμα  ::

----------


## the_eye

> Πάρτε full synthetic oil, αντέχει σε πολύ υψηλότερες συνθήκες θερμοκρασίας και πίεσης  , μετά το επόμενο βήμα είναι το τουρμπισμα


Και intercooler για να παγώνει το λάδι  ::   ::

----------


## autir

> εγω πηρα τους αροδεκτες απο το ohmομετρο και τους ενωσα μεσα στο λαδι και τοτε μου εδειξε οτι περναει το ρευμα απο τον ενα ακροδεκτη στον αλλον αρκει να τους ακουμπας μεσα στο λαδι οποτε δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα


Δηλαδή θα βυθίσεις ένα ηλεκτρονικό μηχάνημα σε υγρό που παρουσιάζει αγωγιμότητα και αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα ?!?!?!?

----------


## alex-23

εγω ειχα γραψει πιο πανω




> για να σηγουρευτεις οτι δεν θα βραχυλωσει παρε ενα ohmομετρο και μετρα να δεις αν περναει ρευμα απο το λαδι  
> αν σου διξει εστω και μικρη αγωγημοτητα τοτε μην το επιχειρησεις
> εγω που μετρησα το ελαιολαδο δεν ειδα να τι διαραιει το ρευμα


αλλα αν ενωσεις τους ακροδεκτες μεσα στο λαδι θα περναει το ρευμα και εμεις αυτο θελουμε για να δουλευουν κανονικα οι pci  ::  

ελπιζω να το καταλαβες τωρα

----------


## Acinonyx

Σε AC και συγκεκριμένα υψηλές συχνότητες τι συμπεριφορά έχει ομως το ελαιόλαδο;;

----------


## TASGAZ

> Σε AC και συγκεκριμένα υψηλές συχνότητες τι συμπεριφορά έχει ομως το ελαιόλαδο;;


Εμείς βασικά βάζουμε σε κουτί με λάδι μετασχηματιστές υψηλής (φτιαγμένους απο εμάς) για τραταριστικά με πρωτεύον 220 V / 50 Hz και δευτερεύον 6 ΚV και συμπεριφέρονται άψογα επι πολλά χρόνια χωρίς να αλλοιώνεται η λειτουργία του μετασχηματιστή ούτε και της μόνωσης του καλωδίου του πρωτεύοντος (σιλικόνης) (Το λάδι αυτό ειναι της Bp ειδικό για υψηλές τάσεις και είναι ακριβούτσικο όσο το πιο ακριβό συνθετικό λάδι στα αυτοκίνητα). Τον κωδικό του λαδιού αυτού θα σας το πω αύριο γιατί δεν τον θυμάμαι απ`έξω.. Όποιος θέλει λεπτομέρειες Pm.

----------


## Belibem

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Σε AC και συγκεκριμένα υψηλές συχνότητες τι συμπεριφορά έχει ομως το ελαιόλαδο;;
> 
> 
> Εμείς βασικά βάζουμε σε κουτί με λάδι μετασχηματιστές υψηλής (φτιαγμένους απο εμάς) για τραταριστικά με πρωτεύον 220 V / 50 Hz και δευτερεύον 6 ΚV και συμπεριφέρονται άψογα επι πολλά χρόνια χωρίς να αλλοιώνεται η λειτουργία του μετασχηματιστή ούτε και της μόνωσης του καλωδίου του πρωτεύοντος (σιλικόνης) (Το λάδι αυτό ειναι της Bp ειδικό για υψηλές τάσεις και είναι ακριβούτσικο όσο το πιο ακριβό συνθετικό λάδι στα αυτοκίνητα). Τον κωδικό του λαδιού αυτού θα σας το πω αύριο γιατί δεν τον θυμάμαι απ`έξω.. Όποιος θέλει λεπτομέρειες Pm.


Όταν λέει υψηλές συχνότητες φαντάζομαι ότι εννοεί αρκετά μεγαλύτερες των 50Hz  ::  

Πάντως Βασίλη αν αναλογιστείς ότι το clock των σύγχρονων CPUs είναι τις τάξης των GHz και ότι οι αρκετά απότομες κυματομορφές που χρησιμοποιούνται σε τέτοια σήματα περιέχουν αρκετή ισχύ σε ακόμα υψηλότερες αρμονικές, λογικά δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα με τις WiFi κάρτες. Πάντως όρκο δεν παίρνω  ::

----------


## RF

> Πάντως Βασίλη αν αναλογιστείς ότι το clock των σύγχρονων CPUs είναι τις τάξης των GHz και ότι οι αρκετά απότομες κυματομορφές που χρησιμοποιούνται σε τέτοια σήματα περιέχουν αρκετή ισχύ σε ακόμα υψηλότερες αρμονικές, λογικά δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα με τις WiFi κάρτες. Πάντως όρκο δεν παίρνω


GHz έχεις μόνο στο εσωτερικό της cpu που δεν έχει επαφή με λάδι.

Μόνο με δοκιμή θα μάθουμε σίγουρα.

----------


## alex-23

μου ηρθε μια ιδεα  ::  
με καποιο τροπο το λαδι να ερχεται σε επαφη μονο με την ψυκτρα του επεξεργαστη αφου και αυτο ειναι και ο λογος που τα κανουμε ολα αυτα για τον επεξεργαστη και μετα ολα τα υπολοιπα 
με αυτον τον τροπο το μονο που θα χρειαστει να καθαρισουμε απο το λαδι ειναι η ψυκτρα  ::

----------


## nOiz

> μου ηρθε μια ιδεα  
> με καποιο τροπο το λαδι να ερχεται σε επαφη μονο με την ψυκτρα του επεξεργαστη αφου και αυτο ειναι και ο λογος που τα κανουμε ολα αυτα για τον επεξεργαστη και μετα ολα τα υπολοιπα 
> με αυτον τον τροπο το μονο που θα χρειαστει να καθαρισουμε απο το λαδι ειναι η ψυκτρα


Με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα είναι μικρή η επιφάνεια του λαδιού που σημαίνει καλή απαγωγή θερμότητας πολύ γρήγορη ισορροπία θερμοκρασίας λαδιού - ψύκτρας άρα πολύ γρήγορα η θερμοκρασία θα ανέβει αρκετά ψηλότερα...

----------


## nvak

> Γιατί όχι καθαρό νερό (H2O);
> 
> Μήπως υπάρχει κίνδυνος να σκουριάσει ο χαλκός;


To νερό είναι καλός διαλύτης. Ότι βρεί μπροστά του το μαζεύει ( άλατα, οξυγόνο, κλπ ). Το καθαρό νερό είναι ανέφικτο.  ::

----------


## nvak

> Τους πυρηνηκούς αντιδραστήρες του ψήχουν μέσα σε H2O και παραμένει καθαρό. Τέσπα...


O υπέρθερμος ατμός είναι καθαρός  ::  
Εκτός και αν εννοείς τις εργαστηριακές δεξαμενές.

----------


## alex-23

που θα βρουμε καθαρο νερο??? χωρις αλατα για να μην ειναι καλος αγωγος του ρευματος και να μην βραχυκυκλωσει η motherboard

μετρησα το αποιονισμενο νερο και ακομα και αυτο ειναι καλος αγωγος  ::

----------


## Belibem

Πάμε άλλη μια να το εμπεδώσουμε! 




> To νερό είναι καλός διαλύτης. Ότι βρεί μπροστά του το μαζεύει ( άλατα, οξυγόνο, κλπ ). Το καθαρό νερό είναι ανέφικτο.

----------


## sinonick

λάδι 4evah babbeeeeyyyyyyyyyy  ::

----------


## sinonick

παιδιά καλή φάση αυτό για πειραματισμό, μπορεί όμως κάτι να δουλεύει άμεσα χωρίς να ξέρουμε τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση που το λάδι δεν είναι κατάλληλο...
μπορεί λοιπόν να δουλέψει για ένα μήνα αλλά μετά να αρχίσουν τα προβλήματα...

το κυριότερο όμως... αξίζει??????????

αυτό που ουσιαστικά προκαλεί τον θόρυβο είναι ο σκληρός και το τροφοδοτικό...
και τα δύο θα μείνουν έξω...
οπότε τι νόημα έχει να υποστείς 364534 ταλαιπωρίες και ΛΕΚΕΔΕΣ για να γλιτώσεις από τον θόρυβο του fan του επεξεργαστή και των ανεμιστήρων του κουτιού... ?
άλλωστε αυτά πλέον είναι αθόρυβα και πολύ πολύ φθηνά...

να σκεφτούμε και το σημαντικότερο από όλα.... πόσο χώρο θέλει μια τέτοια εγκατάσταση?
υπάρχει χώρος να τοποθετηθεί "κάτω" από το τραπέζι???
κάτω από το γραφείο? μπαααα, δίπλα από το γραφείο? μπααααααααααα

το κόστος; ντάξει το λάδι γάμησέ το. το δοχείο όμως πόσο θα κοστίσει;
και μην ακούσω για λεκανίτσα γιατί λεκανίτσα στο γραφείο γεμάτη λάδι δεν βάζει κανείς  :: 

ΑΣΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΚΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΑΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΖΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ!!!


απλά διαβάζοντας μου δημιουργήθηκαν κάποιες απορίες και δεν βλέπω να ενοχλείται κανείς για όλα αυτά! καλά τόσα πράγματα είπατε, μόνο για την τιμή του λαδιού αναρωτηθήκατε???  ::

----------


## autir

Μίλησες όμορφα  ::  
Respect  ::

----------


## antonakis

βασικά το τροφοδοτικό μπορείς να το βουτήξεις και αυτό...
εδώ που τα λέμε το θέμα δέν είναι ο ήχος, όπως είχε πει και στην αρχή ο νικήτας δίνεις λίγα παραπάνω και παίρνεις αθόρυβο πράμα. Και οι σκληροί πλέον γίνονται αθόρυβοι.
Αυτό που αξίζει είναι να παρατηρείς τις φάτσες όσων το πρωτοβλέπουν σπίτι σου  ::

----------


## alex-23

αν δεν θελεις δεν το κανεις τοσο απλο ειναι
εγω θα το κανω για να πειραματιστω και οχι για να μειωθει ο θορυβος
ασε που αν εχεις ορεξη ολα γινονται  ::

----------


## jabarlee

μα εννοείται ότι τηγανίζεις και το τροφοδοτικό ...

τα αθόρυβα προϊόντα, δεν είναι και τόσο φθηνά θα έλεγα: Δείτε τιμές για ένα αθόρυβο PSU 400W , ή για αθόρυβους ανεμιστήρες κουτιού/cpu. Και όχι αυτά που διαφημίζονται αθόρυβα, αλλά αυτά που πραγματικά είναι (θα το ξεχωρίσετε από τις τιμές  ::  )

Έτσι κι αλλιώς όμως, φαντάζομαι ότι σχεδόν για όλους η αξία οτυ εγχειρήματος έγκειται στο ίδιο το εγχείρημα και όχι στο αποτέλεσμα.

Είναι αλήθεια ότι δε σκοπεύω να έχω στο γραφείο μου μερικά λίτρα λάδι σε λεκάνη

* ακόμα δε μπόρεσα να το κάνω, υπολόγιζα σε λάθος pc. κάτι θα παίξει όμως μέσα στο καλοκαίρι

----------


## sinonick

καλά κι εγώ θα το κάνω... αλλά ΑΝ και όταν βρω λεφτά για ενυδρείο  :: 

αλήθια πόσο πάει ένα όμορφο με λάμπες και διακόσμηση μέσα?
ΔΕΝ κοροιδεύω... αν κάνω τέτοια πατέντα θα την κάνω τουλάχιστον όμορφη  ::

----------


## sinonick

πλάκα πλάκα έχει εφευρεθεί κανά χρυσόψαρο να κολυμπάει σε λάδι; άμα είναι να κάνω μια δουλειά να την κάνω ολοκληρωμένη . . .





ωχ μου μπήκε κι άλλη ιδέα! ένα μεγάλο ενυδρείο και ένα μικρότερο... το μικρότερο μέσα στο μεγάλο με λάδι μαζί με το pc και το μεγάλο με νερό και κανά χρυσόψαρο . . . ΚΑΛΟΟΟΟΟΟ ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ  :: 

με αυτά τα ψεύτικα φυτά μέσα και τισ πέτρες και κανά κοχύλι και κανά στρίδι θα είναι τέλειο  :: 


πρέπει να αρχίσω να κατοχυρώνω τις ιδέες μου και να πουλάω σε καμία κουλή εταιρεία τα δικαιώματα  ::

----------


## LordD

Sinonick λές να το ξεκινήσουμε το project??  ::   ::  Αν και εγώ έλεγα για υδρόψυξη....  ::

----------


## mbjp

ενδιαφερεται ακομη κανεις για το εν λογω project? εχω ενα πιτσι στην ακρη και ελεγα...

----------


## Cartman

> που θα βρουμε καθαρο νερο??? χωρις αλατα για να μην ειναι καλος αγωγος του ρευματος και να μην βραχυκυκλωσει η motherboard
> 
> μετρησα το αποιονισμενο νερο και ακομα και αυτο ειναι καλος αγωγος


βεβαίως και είναι καλός αγωγός, αφού διίσταται απο μόνο του (Kw=10^-14)και παράγει ιόντα. και απολύτως καθαρό να είναι πάλι είναι αγώγιμο.

----------


## Afanas

Μη μου ανάβετε φωτιές τώρα  ::   ::   ::   ::  Να τελειώσει η εξεταστική και μέσα με τα 1000  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex-23
> 
> που θα βρουμε καθαρο νερο??? χωρις αλατα για να μην ειναι καλος αγωγος του ρευματος και να μην βραχυκυκλωσει η motherboard
> 
> μετρησα το αποιονισμενο νερο και ακομα και αυτο ειναι καλος αγωγος 
> 
> 
> βεβαίως και είναι καλός αγωγός, αφού διίσταται απο μόνο του (Kw=10^-14)και παράγει ιόντα. και απολύτως καθαρό να είναι πάλι είναι αγώγιμο.



το ιδιο λεμε αρα καλυτερα το λαδι 
αν το κανει καποιος ας μας πει τα αποτελεσματα  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Μη μου ανάβετε φωτιές τώρα     Να τελειώσει η εξεταστική και μέσα με τα 1000


Kiofte Tsoglan… Άμε στην ταράτσα και σήκωσε κανένα link γιατί θα σε στύλο στον Σαν Πιτερ… και άσε τις φριτέζες και τα μεταλλαγμένα ψάρια λαδιού …. 

Άσε που μετά θα λέμε τα του ανεκδότου… χεχεχεχε “Το ότι είσαι μ@λ@κ@ς το ξέρω αλλά λάδια από πού χάνεις……? Δεν ξέρω” …….ή ξέρω?
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Θα σε πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο και αν δεν έχεις 6 link έτυμα την έβαψες κακομοίρη…  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Afanas

Το ήξερα οτι θα με κραξεις ,γι αυτό και έγραψα το "να τελειώσει η εξεταστική...."!!! Αν δε το έγραφα δε νομίζω να το γλίτωνα το ντου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tompap1

Ωραια φριτέζα. Δωρο οι πατάτες νομιζω...
Πολύ κακό για το τίποτα...
Υπερβολές....

----------


## Afanas

Λοιπον πήρα καινούριο πισι για ταρατσα αρα ο celeron θα μπέι για μπάνιο  ::   ::  Μόλις ξεμπερδέψω από τα λινκ θα αναψουμε τη φριτέζα  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Άντε με το καλό το νέο routerοPC στην ταράτσα προκειμένου να βγούν τα link που όλοι περιμένουμε με αγωνία...  ::

----------


## _DiMoN_

Σκηνικό:
Ανεβαίνουν οι γείτονες να δουν τι φτιάχνετε στην ταράτσα και βλέπουν ένα PC μέσα σε μια λεκάνη με λάδια.
Εγώ θα το έκανα, γιατί έχω μεγάλη μανία με τον θόρυβο. Αλλά δεν το κάνω γιατί θα βγούν τα λάδια έξω με τα καλώδια.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Σκηνικό:
> Ανεβαίνουν οι γείτονες να δουν τι φτιάχνετε στην ταράτσα και βλέπουν ένα PC μέσα σε μια λεκάνη με λάδια.
> Εγώ θα το έκανα, γιατί έχω μεγάλη μανία με τον θόρυβο. Αλλά δεν το κάνω γιατί θα βγούν τα λάδια έξω με τα καλώδια.


Άμα τα καλώδια είναι από πάνω προς τα κάτω,νομίζω πως ούτε σταγόνα δε θα βγει έξω...  ::

----------

